# Trail riding underwear??



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope this is an okay place to post this but I have yet to find underwear that is comfortable for a 4+ hour trail ride. Need something that breaths and stays put. I'm 130 lbs average size female. Any suggestions??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I wear these and have never had a problem with them riding up and with them being pretty lightweight cotton, they breathe well.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

commando....Jk


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

womens outdoor underwear - Bing Images


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Look into cycling clothing. They make some great stuff that is designed for butt comfort! Works great for riding too.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Commando (not kidding). Or boys cotton boxers. Nothing knit. Ever.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Are you wearing jeans???? We trail ride in riding tights or breeches. With ****** as needed. TOTAL comfort.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the quick suggestions. Now for some internet browsing.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Under armour.

I can do 100 miles in them and have no issues.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Under armour.
> 
> I can do 100 miles in them and have no issues.


Sorry to get personal, but which ones? Got a link?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

many of the female endurance riders I know dont wear any. Just riding tights.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just normal panties, never had a problem, never thought about it so that indicts to me they are doing fine. However I will tell you from experience, thong underwear are not meant to go riding in, rubs your tailbone raw.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going to jump on the bandwagon and join in the commando crew. I've gone for six hour rides like that with no problems, so long as the jeans don't have some kind of weird seam like some womens' jeans seem to have these days.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Sorry to get personal, but which ones? Got a link?



Like this. :lol: I also have a seamless pair that is mesh which are wonderful in the heat/humidity.


----------



## Special Effects (Jul 5, 2012)

I have no personal experience with these, I just remembered they placed an ad on my board. So check them out. It's an interesting idea. And one of the uses is for long rides.

JellyPantz, the no-chafe underwear for women who ride


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

waresbear said:


> However I will tell you from experience, thong underwear are not meant to go riding in, rubs your tailbone raw.


Oh no, you too? Haha, I thought I was the only one silly enough to try that...

I wear cotton briefs when riding. I also find a sanitary napkin on longer rides helps avoid excess...erm...moisture build up in that area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Special Effects said:


> I have no personal experience with these, I just remembered they placed an ad on my board. So check them out. It's an interesting idea. And one of the uses is for long rides.
> 
> JellyPantz, the no-chafe underwear for women who ride


Okay these look good but could I really wear underwear called JellyPantz :lol:

I'm thinking the underarmour is a good way to go. I don't know that I could go commando unless I get riding tights or breeches. However... I think I could maybe get into that. I'm used to bucking tradition with the group I ride with. They are all wrangler wearing, QH riding, western saddle people. I'm a TB riding, aussie saddle girl so why not tights or breechs? And commando?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I tend to wear my riding pants for more than one ride without washing. Commando could make that a bit yucky .................


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol this post is too funny, one of those questions you want to ask but not sure how some might take it, I go without myself more breezy lol. I tried the sanitary napkin thing once and never again by the time I got home I was so sore, it just didn't want to stay where I put it lmbo


----------

